# 67th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain parade at the Canada Aviation Museum



## navymich (15 Sep 2007)

Media Advisory

67th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain parade at the Canada Aviation Museum
Flypast practice session photo opportunity
MA - 07.008 - September 12, 2007

Saturday, Sept. 15th

Vintage Wings of Canada, Michael Potter’s private foundation dedicated to aviation heritage located at the Gatineau Airport , will be rolling out its Supermarine MK XVI Spitfire , Hawker Hurricane and North American Harvard MK 4, and will be joined by the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum’s Lancaster Bomber, to practice their flying formations for Sunday’s Battle of Britain memorial flypast at the Canada Aviation Museum. Vintage Wings has also invited some WWII veterans to attend and give interviews about what it was like to fly these aircraft during the war.

Media are invited to attend the brief practice session at the Vintage Wings of Canada hangar (www.vintagewings.ca) 1699 Arthur Fecteau Street, Gatineau, Quebec, J8R 2Z9, located at the Gatineau airport, at 1:00 p.m. with take off for the practice flights scheduled for 2:00 p.m. There will be opportunity to interview veterans and Michael Potter – entrepreneur and owner of the Vintage Wings of Canada. Media will also be able to capture some action shots of the aircraft in motion throughout the day. 

Media are advised that airfield access will be limited, however, video inside/outside some of the aircraft will be available. 

Canadian Forces (CF) Combat Camera will provide video footage of the Saturday Battle of Britain practice event. The video and audio can be downloaded from the following site:

http://www.combatcamera.forces.gc.ca/common/combatcamera/news 

The footage is transmitted over the Internet in MPEG 4 format and needs to be re-sized for broadcast. Directions for re-sizing are also posted. The audio from these files can also be used for radio. 

Media who experience difficulty in downloading the video or audio or who require additional information are asked to contact the numbers below for assistance.

Inquiries : 

Andre Rousseau (613) 995-8736
Capt. Steve Hawken (819) 992-7961 

Sunday, Sept. 16th

67th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain parade at the Canada Aviation Museum

Media are invited to attend the official ceremony to mark the 67th anniversary of the Battle of Britain at the Canada Aviation Museum on Sunday, Sept. 16, 2007 from 10:15 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. The Battle of Britain ceremony will feature a parade by members of the Canadian Forces (CF), Air Cadets and veterans as well as a fly-past by vintage WWII aircraft and current CF aircraft (weather permitting). Following the ceremony, at approximately 11:35 a.m., Lieutenant-General Angus Watt, Chief of the Air Staff, will be available for 20 minutes to take part in one-on-one interview opportunities concerning the ceremony. 

WHERE: Behind the Canada Aviation Museum, 11 Aviation Parkway 

WHEN/TIMINGS: Sunday, September 16, 2007 from 10:15 a.m. to 11:30 a.m. 

Media with satellite trucks are to arrive at the Canada Aviation Museum by 9:30 a.m. 

Other media are to arrive by 10:00 a.m. EDT 

Phone (613) 944-5548 for up-to-the-minute weather status regarding the event.


----------

